# Dahlback vs. APR



## auduc (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm about to get my 2.7t chipped. I've had APR before, was pleased with it. Anyone know anything about Dahlback tuning? Is it worth the extra money? Any first hand experience? Any and all input is greatly appreciated, especially when I'm about to drop 500-700 bucks. Thanks!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'd stick with APR. I don't think 5HP/21FT/LBS over APR is worth the extra ~$250.


----------



## tmoe (Mar 23, 2008)

You should contact Tony at PES and ask about their 2.7 ecu tuning, their HP and Torque look to be in line with everyone elses and I've had good support from Tony on a '02 S6 4.2 where I used their supercharger and ecu tune. I've had their supercharger for 1 1/2 years now, I'm the original cars owner and it drives great, as good as oem but with more power. What I liked was Tony helped me solve problems that weren't related to their system but they made the car less enjoyable to drive. http://www.pes-tuning.com/


----------

